# european street court legend



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

any of you heard of Elain Digbu??? if so, can u give me info on him


----------



## Mem-fizz (Jun 29, 2002)

Alain Digbeu, plays in Spanish ACB League (one of the top European pro leagues). Played in Barcelona in 1999-2000, 2000-2001 and 2001-2002 seasons (first two seasons with Pau Gasol) and will play with Real Madrid in 2002-2003 season.
Drafted by Atlanta in 1997 (#50 pick)

Links:

http://superguide.telebasket.com/player_info.asp?id_player=830

http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=ADC#


You can read a good profile (in spanish) in
http://www.acb.com/acb2/A04/A04-01.jsp?id=A2L


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

thanx dawg


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

and mostly he's not a playground legend, as he made his name through organized ball. He will play for Real next year.
An upper grade defender and dunker


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Anyone remember Amara Sy?

The guy Dunleavy offered a contract because of how he did on a street ball tournament hosted by MTV. He was a pretty good streetball player. Wonder what happened to him?


----------

